# New Case Help



## silo-gone (May 8, 2007)

Just Bought An X-Blade Case And Fit All My Parts Into It But It Won't Turn On, Now I Am No Expert On These Things So i'm I've Connected Something Up Wrong, My Motherboard Model Number IS MCP61SM I Got With An Acer T180 All Pre-Made, If Anyone Knows Any Sites With Guides Or An On-line Manual For This Motherboard So I Know Where To Put Everything I Would Be Very Happy

Thanks


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

did you use brass stand offs and did you try connecting the front panel on and off switches both ways? the front panel switches are always a pain, so dont worry if you didnt get the right...


----------



## silo-gone (May 8, 2007)

brass stand offs?, i have no idea where to put any of it lol, theres just so many wires coming from the the front of the case to go on the motherboard, the power switch only has the one wire and then theres the reset and the lights wire i've tried the power switch in nearly every slot and tried to put it both ways but with no luck i can post pictures of my MB and type in wht each wire says if that would be of any help?


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

are brass standoffs. they prevent your computer from contacting the case, which is not electricly insulated. that might be your problem right there, sorry =/


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

did the motherboard come with a manual, or is one avaliable online?


----------



## silo-gone (May 8, 2007)

ahright yeah, i set up them all right i can connect nearly everything up like the hdd's, optical drives i know all that, what power and where it's to go on the MB but like the motherboard has pins then wirting saying "jp1" or "JP2" then the wires will just say "pwer sw" or "reset sw" and i have no idea where any of them go, and i never got a manual it was a pre-built pc all i got was a warranty which i broke the first day putting new ram in lol and i can't find one online


----------



## Zeroko (Feb 5, 2008)

get the power sw and try plugging it into all the little pins youve got and see which ones will make the on button work, now go from there till youve got everything.


----------



## silo-gone (May 8, 2007)

I've tried them in nearly all slots on the "panel" bit all the small 2 pin "JP" parts, and then there's just the USB, COM and Audio one and it won't reach over there


----------



## Zeroko (Feb 5, 2008)

maybe a newer motherboard is needed to fit the casing and pins, i have an x-blade casing, im using a asrock conroe board , cost efficient, thats all i can think of at any rate, hope it goes well.


----------

